# The media and science



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've had this discussion with some of you before about how much the media twists and mis-reads important health-related information put out in scientific papers (such as the "danger" of aspartame - if you really want to know about it, ask me) and today's PhD Comic (a comic for PhD students - yes, I know, I am a geek) addressed that so well and made me crack up because the Grandma in it is exactly my mom who I always have to talk down from these types of media scares. I thought some of you guys would enjoy this:

http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?n=1174


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's funny! That's why I laugh at so many forwarded messages that (______) is now going to kill you, give you cancer, etc... Often people will take anything they read as absolute truth! I don't believe much until I research it myself anymore. I have to send this to my husband, he'll love it because the media makes him nuts the way they blow things out of proportion!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's funny because it's so true. There's nothing quite like talking to people whose source of "news" comes from the TV.

Thanks for sharing, Lina. I think I'll be passing it on to a few friends


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That comic is hilarious! So true!

I totally agree with you, Ann. 

Fortunately, I don't get many forwards anymore. I think all my friends & family know me well enough to know I hit the delete button for all that stuff. (I used to look it up and reply with a reputable site's link for credibility, but most of the time I don't even bother anymore.)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That was pretty funny and oh so true. My mom is that grandma as well, LOL.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so true, Lina. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lina-
Are aspartame and Splenda evil and dangerous? I was just discussing this the other day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Some people just live for all that hype...it's what makes their day. That eat it up and then talk about it forever (My FIL for one).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My ex-MIL does, buys the National Enquirer every week and believes most of it. She's always telling some wacky story, I think it's a bit sad.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Love it, Carolina. I'm going to show my hubby!

I am really gullible. I'm thankful for sites like snopes.com!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

LOVE it!!! SOOOOO true! As a biology student who is hoping to go into pre-med/PhD for research, I soooo get it


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Lina-
> Are aspartame and Splenda evil and dangerous? I was just discussing this the other day.


I was wondering this myself! I have heard so many conflicting reports and always have family/friends that comment when I'm drinking a diet soda or something like that.

Loved the comic, Lina!! It's so true. My DH and I always talk about how this issue.

Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> I've had this discussion with some of you before about how much the media twists and mis-reads important health-related information put out in scientific papers


The media can twist and turn anything and we fall into their trap. Even snopes.com can fall prey to their own beliefs and make something seem important or like no big deal. 
I've been reading Ari Fleischer's book about when he was the press secretary for Bush (it was a present to hubby and not something I would have bought). It really puts it out there how the media shapes what we feel or think and is an interesting read. Doesn't matter if you agree with his beliefs, but how the press reacts and in turn how we react is what you get from the book.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Lina,

My husband and I have laughed at this cycle on our own (we actually have one of the worst local news dramatizers out there). Now we are going to post it in our offices! Our students will get a kick out of it. 

Karen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beth and Gina, no, aspartame and splenda are not evil and certainly not dangerous unless you abuse your use of them. The studies that are always quoted to say that aspartame causes cancer were done on mice. They gave these mice aspartame every day and found that next to the control group they were more likely to develop tumors (read: not every mouse had a tumor, just a higher percentage than in the control. When the media saw this reseach they plastered it everywhere saying that aspartame will kill you. What they didn't pay attention to - and should have - was the AMOUNT of aspartame given to these mice. Now this is just an estimate based on a teacher's quick calculation (so my numbers aren't exact) but to achieve the same results in humans that they found to be true in mice, an average sized human being would have to have enormous quantities of aspartame in their regular lives. Something like the equivalent of 24 cans of diet coke per day, every day, for two years! Again, these numbers aren't exact, they're just to give you a better idea as to how much they give mice and rats to get these kind of results. Now who do you know that actually has that much aspartame every day? Probably no one. 

Now you're probably wondering why scientists do these kind of studies at all... There are many possible reasons (and I personally have not read the aspartame paper in full so I don't know why they were studying it) and usually it's because they are interested in how/why tumors form and not to give their information to the general public as a warning against aspartame or any other kind of thing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Lina-biochemistry is not my area of expertise, and I really wanted to know!
Now I may enjoy my coffee (that prolongs the onset of dementia, don't you know) with my packed of Splenda. I'll chew my Trident with vigor.
My day just got a little brighter.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Being a physician I should probably back any comment up with a scientific explanation. But when it comes to artificial edibles, my common sense tells me, it's best to stay away from those as much as possible. I don't consume any diet products that replace sugar by sweeteners. I'd much rather drink one can of regular soda than 3 diet ones. I drink tea, water, and juice-water mixes most of the time. I get nauseated from sweeteners. And let's not even talk about that wannabe cheese that comes out of the spray can uke: Or cool whip...have you ever tried whipping heavy cream yourself? It tastes SO much better than cool whip. Again, I'd much rather eat 2 TBL of real whipped cream than 5 TBL of that weird stuff.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I whole heartedly agree Maryam. 
I don't drink anything but water, coffee and tea. My use of Splenda is very minimal, other than sugarless gum chewing (which I know is beneficial to the teeth) and a packet in a cup of coffee maybe (although I've been using raw sugar, but when is that available outside of your house?). My diet is healthy and boring-lots of whole foods and seafood, no meat, no alcohol, no "diet food" processed within an inch of it's life.
Lina made me feel better that if I do consume a little Splenda, I won't perish in the night or experience a laundry list of side effects.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Beth, I seriously don't think either that a couple of Splenda packs per day will kill you or even harm you. Feel free to continue your regimen without a doubt! I just think it tastes awful, almost metallic.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Remember good old Sweet and Lo?
That stuff will make your hair curl.
Make me yearn for a Tab.....oh the 70's....................


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I agree that a healthy diet is important. I just really dislike it when people berate you for having aspartame when you aren't over doing it, if that makes sense. I also enjoy eating fresh things a lot more than artificial ones!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The health teacher at the middle school my kids attend lives on Tab and cigarettes! (I've known her for years.) This cracks the kids up and they're always teasing her about it.

When I was pregnant with my oldest son we were at a childbirth class and I asked about diet soda and wondered if it would hurt me or the baby. The instructor said it wouldn't if used in moderation because it was made from natural things. Some guy said, "So is rat poison but you wouldn't eat that would you?" If I hadn't been pregnant I would have loved to kick him! Jerk!

My mother always said everything was ok in moderation and I agree. Except for candy because it takes me to my happy place!


----------

